# ZY0T

## R3VA

*ZY0T*

*Trindade Island (SA-010)        11-16  2009.* http://riodxgroup.dxwatch.com/trindade-2009

----------


## RV4CT

, !     ( 20  10 CW/SSB CFM - 7 QSO) -       TI9M!    ! - ,   (   )!   !   :Super:

----------


## R3VA

> 17-20 Oct


  ,   ""   ........
 ,       ""...  !

----------


## R3VA

> 21034     .


 " " ,   RA3CQ  ,      (    ,  ).
     14250 ,    hi.
 ,    "". :wink:

----------


## ES4RZ

,    0     55  -.       .      .

----------


## rv3mi

-  -  :Sad: 

  7.015  02 UTC
 30 ,  ,     /      .

----------


## R8TX

80  30.   80   ,    . .

----------


## Alex rw9wt

7015  - .
  .

----------


## RZ0AF

40    .     SSB  CW.  80-  ,    .

----------


## Terry

> RZ0AF
> 
>  80-  ,    .
> 
> 
>     80?


       5.30-6.00 .

----------


## R3VA

3515 (up1-5)  ""    EU pileup-,    SR (New one  80).      ,    "" NA   EU SR!  :Laughing:

----------


## RZ0AF

,     40  :Sad: ,  100%   .   ...  .    .

----------


## ut7uv

15  160,    40-,         :Sad:      ,    UT7UU      ,       .   4    - 30/40/80 ,   -,   160   :Sad:    -   .

----------


## R8TX

UA9/0  2 QSO - 1  80  1  15  :Smile:    ,    ,    :(    ?

----------


## rv6ljk

40 .,       ,   40      PY0TI.   (  ).

----------


## R8TX

> ...  .    .


A,    -      300,        :Smile:   ,   300,     ,   2-3   300     :Smile:

----------


## ES4RZ

(     -,     ...,       :Smile:  !).

----------


## R3VA

> . 
> QSO  17 . 
>     QSO  10  40. 
>  40  80 ()   . 
>  80   ,     . 
> 
>  10  . 
>  12    15. 
> ,    . 
> ...


,   " "   RZ4FA  ....
 :Super: 
,      !   QSO  10  12   18z !

19 October 2009 LOG ONLINE - now UPDATED 

PARCIAL LOG (NOT Complete) qso's from Oct 17 at 11:10Z until Oct 19 at 00:35Z 

http://www.clublog.org/charts/?c=ZY0T

*Some QSO's are still missing... We are using 3 laptop computers so one log at the time !!! 

Be pacience, please !!!*

----------


## rv6ljk

.

----------


## R3VA

20 October 2009  

ZY0T team will be on the island *until Oct 21 at 0400Z*...When they will take the Brazilian Navy ship back to Rio de Janeiro. They plan to get Rio on Oct 24.

----------


## RV9CX

> (  ).


-  ,    ..

----------


## RU3OW

.   40   " "  CFM RAPORT  2 ,    UX0FF     ,    7-8   .    ,    ,  .     UX0FF. 73!

----------


## Terry

.    20-.      RTTY,    .30  ,    USA,SA  EU.   :  RTTY      , -   PSK,   .    ?
    PSK    QSO    24  28.
 ,    .

----------


## rv3mi

> 80 ,  EH4RZ,     - E*S*4RZ.
>  MI,    ?


       ,    :-)

ZY0T_SKEDS@DXWATCH.C  OM

   (Last QSO in database: 2009-10-20 03:59:11)
   40  ,    15  :-)
 ,       .. " "     ,      .

----------


## rv3mi

> QSO  40- -  ,   .


      .    :-)   .

----------


## UY1HY-home

online-log,     .
       ,      ,      -.

----------


## 4L5A

,          
 :Sad: 
 73          Al 4L5A

----------


## LZ1VB

> ,


    .      .

----------


## RU3OW

""    QSO.   .

----------


## RV9CX

> : "  new one!"


  "     "

----------


## ra3dct

> EH4RZ  ES4RZ
>   (   ),    -         80 !? 
>      ?  ,   ,   .


 QSL, ,  .   " "  , ,   ..

----------


## rx9fw

17   14 QSO (  .. UR0MC  :? ),    ( 100%  21 ) ,  .
  - -  .

----------


## RZ0AF

> 17   14 QSO


   18 - 11.  ?  :Smile:

----------


## RW4NH

,   ,  QSO on 21mhz 10:36z   .
  ,    14 psk31 19 oct 18-19z  :Sad: (
   ,    3D20CR K4M...
 73

----------


## Terry

.   100% CFM .     .        .    - . -  . :?

----------


## RZ0AF

RZ3DZF

----------


## ES4RZ

. :(
      .

----------


## ES4RZ

2 ,    3  .
 ,  -    . 
  , ..          .  . ,  .

----------


## UY1HY-home

!  26.02.2010 ,    14-jan-2010 ,   ,   ,  .        1    ,   ,     !

----------

